# J Rockett Lenny (SRV cover)



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a really great clean boost. It can get you into that SRV territory when placed in front of a clean amp. Check it out and thanks for watching! 

Cheers,
Kris


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Which amp was used for the demo?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2016)

Nicely done.
I enjoyed that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff. It would be great to hear the amp before the pedal is engaged. What pick are you using (it looks quite thick)?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The hell with the amp and pedal, that is great playing!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Kris...That was amazing!!! 

Thank you so much!!! 

"Lenny" is one of my all time favourite instrumental pieces and you played it beautifully. 


Congrats also to the folks that created the "J Rockett Lenny" clean boost pedal.


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks! I used a Dr.Z Maz18. The picks I'm using are chicken picks. They are indeed quite thick but they last a while and sound great!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done young man!!!


----------



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

Beautifully done!


----------

